# Best DIY Bed Liner?



## gmwilkes (Apr 14, 2010)

i was looking into it myself just havent taken the plunge. look at monstaliner. they also make a product to prevent rust. looks good to me. just havent bought it yet.


----------



## Bagman (Jun 1, 2011)

I used the horse stall mats from tractor Supply. I took 2 of them and cut with a jig saw around wheel wells etc. They are heavy and almost an inch thick and non skid. Plus they were only $35 a piece


----------



## tennbowhunter (Feb 26, 2009)

I've used Durabak on both my trucks. It comes in a few different colors. It is a polyurethane paint with pieces of ground up rubber in it. Things will not move unless you slam on the brakes. 
You just follow the instructions and give yourself about 4 hrs to complete the bed. I think it is running around 120.00 depending on the color check out thier website.


----------



## tmkilburn (Oct 13, 2009)

The best hands down is U-Pol raptor. I had a buddy line his truck bed with Herculiner and another buddy do his jeep with U-Pol raptor. Worlds of difference. The herculiner just looked plain awful. The U-Pol is a self spray kit where you will need an air compressor and it comes with a gun. If you take your time and tape everything off and follow direction it will turn out looking professional. Can't be beaten for $110.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 8, 2007)

I used Al's liner on a boat trailer that I redid and if I have any more projects it will definately be what I use again. It is supposed to be the most uv resistant liner you can buy and can be mixed with automotive paint to make any color you want. It was $99 a gal and you can get a gun from them or buy it cheaper at harbor freight.


----------



## rob-c (Mar 9, 2010)

first prep is the key, sand the bed well and clean twice as good.i have found that what ever you use double it. if it says a gallon can will do a 6 ft bed buy two and lay it on.i have done this with two of my trucks and it holds up pretty darn good....


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

i used durabak on a jeep I had ... but this U-pol Raptor looks like the way to go. U-Pol guys, hows the durability?


----------



## Maui Rhino (Mar 13, 2010)

About 2 1/2 years ago, I did my truck bed with Herculiner. I used 1 gallon plus 1 qt, which is supposed to be enough to do an 8' bed, to do a 6' bed on my Ford Ranger. About the same time, my friend had his truck done in a Rhino Lining. At first my bedliner looked good, but it was uncomfortable to sit on the tailgate in shorts, as it was rough and abrasive. However, I honestly don't think I did enough prep. I didn't have an angle grinder at the time, so I put a wire brush in a drill and went to town. It roughed up the paint a little, but probably not enough. After 2 years there are numerous thin spots on the bed of my truck, where it has rubbed off. Cargo in my bed still doesn't slide around though. The sides, in areas that don't get as much wear, have held up much better. I also painted the rails on the sides of the bed. If I am leaning on them for a bit, talking to someone for example, I will have black spots on my elbows. In short it looks like crap, and needs to be reground, and repainted. My friend's truck looks the same as it did the day the dealer sprayed it, and is less abraisive and much more comfortable to sit on. Spend the money and get a professional bedliner do do it, as most of them carry a warranty. I am in Hawaii, and the intense UV radiation may have some effect on the wear, along with my less-than-stellar prep, but overall, I am disappointed in the way it held up long term.

By the time I was finished, I spent at least $175, and I need to do it again. My friend spent around $450, and got a lifetime warranty, along with a nicer finished product. I think he came out ahead, long term, and when I do my next truck, will have a pro do it. I am a serious DIY guy, but this is something I think you get what you pay for.


----------



## mackedanzchr (May 5, 2011)

Herculinered my Ford Ranger a few years ago, traded it in after a couple of years and by then it had gouges out of it down to the metal and sadly I wasn't that hard on it at all. My traded it in for a F-150 and had it Line-xed 6 months after I got it. It cost about 500 bucks and took an hour for a 6.6 foot bed and there is a lifetime warranty on it as long as I own the truck. The line-x is FAR FAR better than the herculiner. Both have an abrasive texture to them but the herculiner hurts to sit on our even to touch. The line-x is not at all.

If it's something your using as a "beater" or whatever just for hunting and don't want to put to much into the do it yourself ones aren't bad... prep is key though... you have to take the top coat off the paint and actually as much paint as possible, and put it on thick!

If you want it to look good do line-x and they can actually cover just about anything


----------



## nt7332 (Jul 31, 2009)

I did a how to write up with pictures on this in another forum a while back. Still going strong and everyone thinks I had it done. PREP WORK IS KEY! 
http://www.duramaxforum.com/forum/how-tos-diy-write-ups/88679-how-diy-bed-liner.html


----------



## abc_eastcoast (Mar 21, 2013)

Good stuff. I know this is old, but Google likes it, so I found it. .... Wish G would get new posts to the top of search 

Anyways, U-pol Raptor I think is polyurea and is good stuff. I believe it's prettty dangerous if not applied right though. There is some good information about polyurea, polyurea hybrid and polyurethane bedliners application, things to consider and pricing. I have a full size truck and wanted to do fender walls, bumper. I got everything I needed for under $300 bucks and it basically rocks out!! Good warranty too.


----------



## bowhuntingbama (Oct 13, 2010)

abc_eastcoast said:


> Good stuff. I know this is old, but Google likes it, so I found it. .... Wish G would get new posts to the top of search
> 
> Anyways, U-pol Raptor I think is polyurea and is good stuff. I believe it's prettty dangerous if not applied right though. There is some good information about polyurea, polyurea hybrid and polyurethane bedliners application, things to consider and pricing. I have a full size truck and wanted to do fender walls, bumper. I got everything I needed for under $300 bucks and it basically rocks out!! Good warranty too.



Can you elaborate more? How long have you had it, any issues that needed warranty work? How is the durability? Thanks


----------



## driver79 (Feb 27, 2008)

Bedrug hands down. Ive had different spray-ins and a bed rug blows them all away. Cleans up easy, your cargo wont slide around and its easy on your knees if you ever have to crawl in the bag (if you have a topper/tonneau). I was sceptical about it but after owning one I'll probably never go back.


----------



## sawicki4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

tmkilburn said:


> The best hands down is U-Pol raptor. I had a buddy line his truck bed with Herculiner and another buddy do his jeep with U-Pol raptor. Worlds of difference. The herculiner just looked plain awful. The U-Pol is a self spray kit where you will need an air compressor and it comes with a gun. If you take your time and tape everything off and follow direction it will turn out looking professional. Can't be beaten for $110.


I need to try this. I have a drop in now but hate that everything slides around


----------



## chuck753 (Feb 23, 2018)

I was searching for this DIY Bedliner since a long time and i would like to share about some good bedliners for your loved truck. Herculiner HCL1B8 Bed Liner Kit, Rust-Oleum Automotive 248915, U-Pol Products 0820 RAPTOR, POR-15 49701 OEM Bed Liner, Herculiner HCL0B7 Brush-on Bed Liner – Quart, PlastiKote 265G Truck Bed Liner, Dupli-Color BAK2010 Bed Armor.


----------



## Traffic Guy (Feb 6, 2018)

U-pol Raptor in my Jeep a few years back. It's held up great!


----------



## Trcrow25 (Oct 23, 2016)

I pop raptor is a great liner


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mawgie33 (Jan 1, 2018)

I have done a Tundra and a Sierra (6.5' boxes) with Herculiner. Gallon + a quart was enough. Came out very well, and was plenty durable. I have heard that Monstaliner is better, but have no experience with it. Spend lots of time on prep and carefully taping around the tailgate.


----------

